# Apple iphone 5 Is Finally Out



## rider (Sep 12, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383172_10151167972802485_264963656_n.jpg

Apple may be notoriously secretive and tight lipped, but the company appears to be getting worse and worse at actually keeping things under wraps. The iPhone 5 appears to be the most leaked handset in existence. Thankfully, the suspense is over, the next-gen iPhone is finally here and it does, in fact, go by the numerical title of 5. Just like the parts that have been circulating this is a glass and aluminum affair and, at 7.6mm it's a full 18 percent thinner than the 4S. It's even a full 20 percent lighter at 112 grams. It's all those amazing things and it packs a larger 4-inch display. The new version of Apple's Retina panel is 1136 x 640, which clocks in at a more than respectable 326ppi.

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/183282_10151167926987485_318263588_n.jpg

That new longer screen allows for an extra set of icons to be displayed on the home screen, and first party apps have already been tweaked to take advantage of the additional real estate. The iWork suite, Garage Band and iMovie have all been updated. Older apps will still work too, though they'll be displayed in a letterbox format until an update is issued. The tweaked ratio puts the iPhone 5 display closer to 16:9, but it's not quite there.

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383337_10151142724280798_373297264_n.jpg

The most exciting news is likely the addition of LTE. There's still HSPA+, EV-DO, EDGE and all that jazz on board, but it's the true 4G that is really generating excitement. In the US Sprint, Verizon and AT&T will all be able to take advantage of the single chip data and voice LTE solution inside. And, if you're stuck on one of those tiered data plans, the 802.11 a/b/g/n antenna should help you keep your wireless usage in check.

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285417_10151167939617485_1067853638_n.jpg

If the brand new radios weren't enough of a raw spec update to get your geek blood pumping, the new A6 CPU inside should push you over the edge. Apple claims its a full two times faster than the chip inside the 4S, but we'll have to wait and see how accurate that assertion is. The A6 is reportedly 22 percent smaller than its predecessor, which probably helped Cupertino achieve such slim dimension on the iPhone 5 and it's also more energy efficient -- allowing the handset to chug along for 8 hours of talk time, despite the addition of LTE. Keeping your data usage to Wi-Fi will allow you to milk up to 10 hours out of the device.

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396384_10151167944562485_290000036_n.jpg

Apple's got a new iSight coming with its brand new iPhone 5: an 8-megapixel camera with a 3,264 x 2,448 backside-illuminated sensor, five-element lens, and f/2.4 aperture. "Same as the iPhone 4S, but thinner." 25 percent thinner, to be exact, to match the now slimmer iPhone. The branding remains the same -- it's still the iSight -- but a few new bells and whistles have been added alongside the slimming. A new dynamic low light mode, for one, and a fancy sapphire crystal cover. The phone's new A6 processor also helps out, offering a "smart filter" for better color matching.


*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/09/isight600pxheaderimg23513.jpg

In terms of functionality, there's a new panorama mode, that allows picture stitching for multiple images into one, larger shot (a whopping 28 megapixels in total). Photo sharing is also getting expanded, allowing for more social functionality -- images can be shared with multiple friends or family members, and then those folks can comment.

But you only care about video, don't you? You'll be glad to hear that it's getting expanded as well. The front facing camera now offers 720p video capture for all your extreme close-ups -- also for FaceTime, which will be available via LTE on the iPhone 5. But all cellular networks? We're not so sure just yet.

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222998_10151167945427485_18182825_n.jpg

Every new iPhone needs a new engine, and Tim Cook has just made some bold claims about Apple's latest silicon creation: the A6 processor. He hinted at a significant shrinkage in transistor size, allowing the chip to be 22 percent smaller than the A5 and hence more energy-efficient, while at the same time -- he says -- doubling all-round CPU and graphics capabilities. By way of practical benefits, the Apple CEO promises the Pages app will load up 2.1x faster than before, while Keynote attachments will hit the screen 1.7x faster. Bring on the benchmarks!

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/09/img0137-1347470713.jpg

The new iPhone deserves a new dock connector. Say hello to the reversible, 80 percent smaller, Lightning. The likes of Bose, BLW and B&O are already working on new compatible docks while the new connector itself is now easier to connect, more durable, all digital, with an adaptive interface which warrants some closer inspection. Naturally, an adapter will also be made available for your existing iPhone peripherals and it sounds like it should pair well with that Thunderbolt connection, right?

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/09/light.jpg

Now that the iPhone 5 is officially out of the bag, it's time to talk software. Apple hasn't exactly kept its cards close to its chest in regards to iOS 6: Cupertino teased the software at WWDC, letting us in on increased Facebook integration, a new map application, Passbook and "Do Not Disturb" in the process. Today the OS gets official, and we're getting a demo of the OS running on the iphone 5 showing those features and more.

Not too much new here, but the software is up an in action on the new smartphone. In Safari, you'll be able to share tabs from your desktop with your phone (dubbed iCloud Tabs). We're also seeing Passbook in action once again, bringing up a plane ticket at the lockscreen when you get to the airport, for example. One new thing here: Delta is confirmed as a partner for this digital ticket service. As we've already known, on the Siri front you can bring up sports ranking and Rotten Tomatoes movie ratings via the voice assistant. And, of course, one of the most welcome features is FaceTime over cellular -- no mention of whether that will be supported on all carriers, but it certainly looks that way.

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/09/img0213-1347471664.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2012)

Apple's Retina Display is really awesome.!!!!!! Now with a bigger and better screen.


----------



## rider (Sep 12, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Apple's Retina Display is really awesome.!!!!!! Now with a bigger and better screen.



Dude, not only the display! the all new iphone 5 is 2x faster than previous 4S. Totally awesome.!!


----------



## eggman (Sep 12, 2012)

Very underwhelming to be Honest. No HD, No NFC, dafaq?
It's more of an iPhone 4sx.


----------



## rider (Sep 12, 2012)

eggman said:


> Very underwhelming to be Honest. No HD, No NFC, dafaq?
> It's more of an iPhone 4sx.



NFC is under developing feature. Yes, it has good future but not much practical use till now. It has great screen 1136x640 reso in 4" with same retina display 326ppi better than S3.


----------



## eggman (Sep 12, 2012)

I use NFC everyday. It's more than Payment.


----------



## rider (Sep 12, 2012)

eggman said:


> I use NFC everyday. It's more than Payment.



Alright, good for you.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Even more content with the 4S now 
Apple actually missed it this time...!!

Give me iOS 6 and that's all i want..


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2012)

more excited about the new ipod


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2012)

Anything new Patents that Apple made , with the release of new Device ???


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 13, 2012)

Anorion said:


> more excited about the new ipod



specially the nano....


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2012)

The new iPod Touch looked interesting, iPhone not so much.

Now the iPhone 4 will be available for around 22k. Nice.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2012)

^ what was the previous price of IPhone 4 ??
22k For IPhone 4 seems interesting .


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2012)

No idea but iPhone 3gs will be discontinued soon. So I'm guessing that brings the iPhone 4 to 3gs's price.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2012)

3GS stopped production on 12th sept
good run, outlasted all competition, still likely to get a few updates 
so you need to move your hand just a little bit more to touch all the four corners of the screen, and they got a new usb connector... (and an adapter for existing docks) 
one good fallout is that the standard for mobile gaming just got better, we can expect some intensive 3D heavy, closer to console experiences to be released now 
it's all done, apple is stuck in a rut now, they need to up their game

we are not in the countries scheduled to get it on the 28th


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope they launch Iphone 6 soon  , if Ip5 is not the last.
This way Ip4 will become even more cheap and affordable.  hehe


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 13, 2012)

Really disappointing. HTC and Samsung had phones as good/better than the IP4S six months before apple. And seems like they fired their R&D Team.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 13, 2012)

NOKIA Lumia 920 Vs iPhone 5 Features Specs Comparison | Everything Nokia


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Good but not impressive.The features are not appealing as their previous keynotes.

So do we have 4g LTE in india? I heard airtel launched it but is it available in prepaid sim?


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 13, 2012)

One word would summarize "Disappointment"
There were a lot of expectations.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

Disappointed.. Larger Screen and faster processor was expected.. and yes iPod's were interesting. 

BTW the panorama mode was hidden inside 4S when it was released.. I remember reading that is some tech blog


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 13, 2012)

lol...iPhone 5 has sprung troll artists into action!


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 13, 2012)

iPhones have excellent built quality... The only real competitor in that field could be Nokia with its Lumia series... and maybe Sony...

Samsung built quality is mediocre at best... LG is crap... HTC is bankrupt...

A phone with a built quality of an iPhone with Jelly Bean would be a super hit...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2012)

Apple is a show stopper....

really awesome


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 13, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> iPhones have excellent built quality... The only real competitor in that field could be Nokia with its Lumia series... and maybe Sony...
> 
> Samsung built quality is mediocre at best... LG is crap... HTC is bankrupt...
> 
> A phone with a built quality of an iPhone with Jelly Bean would be a super hit...



It sure maybe built of high quality materials but that is not the only thing that comprises "build quality". All those high quality materials are no good when the phone itself is a delicate darling.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 13, 2012)

Meh, I'd go with the new Lumia if I had to choose from closed ecosystems. 10 times better phone.


----------



## R2K (Sep 13, 2012)

Cam and the bigger screen are the only new stuff with iphone 5. 
Faster processor? For what?
iphones can't get anymore faster than it is already with 4S i think.


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

R2K said:


> Cam and the bigger screen are the only new stuff with iphone 5.
> Faster processor? For what?
> iphones can't get anymore faster than it is already with 4S i think.



It comes with iOS 6 with A6 processor and apple said it would be 2x better than iphone 4S.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 13, 2012)

Definitely not a trend setter. Apple is now doing catching up to newer standards, they were once setting standards.

No HD and NFC for iPhone 5. When HTC and Hauwei and the likes can do, why can't Apple?
Because NFC and HD will be the selling feature for iPhone 5s.


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ haha this is called marketing!


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 13, 2012)

^

So dude when are you buying your Iphone 5?


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2012)

So, iPhone5 is just a Extended-edition-of-iPhone-4S?
We can call it, iPhone 4GS then!!



lywyre said:


> Definitely not a trend setter. Apple is now doing catching up to newer standards, they were once setting standards.
> 
> No HD and NFC for iPhone 5. When HTC and Hauwei and the likes can do, why can't Apple?
> Because NFC and HD will be the selling feature for iPhone 5s.



NFC is not a possibility now.
By that time, Apple will come up with iPhone 10 for NFC.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

"Nobody needs NFC" 
"Nobody Needs FM Radio"  

I recalled a Apple fanboy  spoof video


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> So dude when are you buying your Iphone 5?



Definitely! But I'm worrying about late launch in India. According to rumors it would be launch before diwali (13 november) 
People are saying it has not HD display, but it seems okay for me though it has 4" screen now with same retina display 326 ppi.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 13, 2012)

^
Import it dude ! 

Btw what about Nano Sim ? What will you do about that?


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Import it dude !
> 
> Btw what about Nano Sim ? What will you do about that?


If there was no nano sim compatibility in new iphone 5. I would definitely order it from abroad. Now I have no options other than to wait for the release in India. I guess airtel and vodafone will provide with nano sim in India.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ lol yea.. nano sim is thinner than micro/standard sim  , he will have to scrape a few layers off the sim


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ lol yea.. nano sim is thinner than micro/standard sim  , he will have to scrape a few layers off the sim



why manufacturers are providing smaller and smaller slots for the SIM? Regular SIM was small enough, now it is as small as micro SD card.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

rider said:


> why manufacturers are providing smaller and smaller slots for the SIM? Regular SIM was small enough, now it is as small as micro SD card.


most for space saving on PCB.. on mobile phones, couple of millimeter of space is a lot.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 13, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> A phone with a built quality of an iPhone with Jelly Bean would be a super hit...



A GS3 with io.s 6 would have been nicer!


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 13, 2012)

^ Hell yea!
I'm really sad, disappointed! Was expecting something much much better, but no, none delivered! Damn it. Frankly the phone is targeted for previous iPhone owners, but for people like me, who are using 1 GB RAM and a Dual Core CPU phone with a bigger screen, why would one find that hardware worth upgrading?
Looks like I'll have to keep using this poor Android again!


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> ^ Hell yea!
> I'm really sad, disappointed! Was expecting something much much better, but no, none delivered! Damn it. Frankly the phone is targeted for previous iPhone owners, but for people like me, who are using 1 GB RAM and a Dual Core CPU phone with a bigger screen, why would one find that hardware worth upgrading?
> Looks like I'll have to keep using this poor Android again!


Dude, dont go on specs! iPhone is not an android device. It requires less requirement and outperforms better. Practically it is faster experience than any android phone.


----------



## Abhi191 (Sep 13, 2012)

Must watch video about Iphone 5 (or is it..!!!)..


----------



## Terabyte (Sep 13, 2012)

^ROFL!! iFans


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> ^ROFL!! iFans



not about iFans, its about AMERICANS


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Dude, dont go on specs! iPhone is not an android device. It requires less requirement and outperforms better. Practically it is faster experience than any android phone.


Yea, that's correct. The main concern for me is the screen size, I mean it's really hard to go down by 0.3 inches. Does anyone know the CPU and GPU details, I mean architecture, core, clock rates etc? Can't find them anywhere !!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 14, 2012)

disappointing huh? those slamming it, can you detail what is missing ?
one thing that they could have gotten rid of was that ugly belly button - the one home button is so old fashioned now, check out the discreet sensor buttons on a Sony Xperia (S or U) - that is soo much better
*i.imgur.com/hMVxB.jpg 

diff cdma/gsm versions, letterboxing of existing apps both not cool


----------



## Neo (Sep 14, 2012)

Still remains 'king of the hill' :beer:


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

These days People consider devices(smartphones) with highest hardware configuration to be the best and most VFM in the market.  
But this is Not true always.


----------



## rider (Sep 14, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> These days People consider devices(smartphones) with highest hardware configuration to be the best and most VFM in the market.
> But this is Not true always.



 Now, you said some epic thing man!


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL !!

We have a lot of ifans here too that would react the same way as the people in that video . This thread included


----------



## R2K (Sep 14, 2012)

@Abhi191 
Nice share dude 

Exactly what is happening nowadays. Not just with iphones but almost every gadget out there !!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

^well , I am not an Apple fanboi , neither I like them(in fact I hate their monopoly).But I do like the quality and standard of their products .They are worth every penny(In India they are quite expensive due to duties and taxes).
For anti-apple droid fanbois , Its just like saying that a 3000Cc mahindra car is better than a 2000Cc Ferrari or Lamborghini,/Porsche , because its 1000CC lesser than former.   And costs almost thrice due to taxes.

Lol , I just now saw that video share by abhi , .....can't stop laaughing......ahahha .


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Some people think phone with the highest price is better, which is not true always either.

Btw, Nokia lumia 920 wp8 phone has higher resolution and PPI and will be cheaper than the latest iPhone. So all retina lovers should also have look at that before buying blindly. And yes, the camera on that thing is no contest, wish it ran android  .


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 is yet another brilliant piece , which was also misjudged at launch , since people were expecting a high-res camera sensor and maybe some even wanted a quad-core saying that high-end androids have quad-core , why not nokia ?? . [ wp8 phones too are very efficient , unlike androids ]. Haven't tested them practically yet. 



tarey_g said:


> ^^ Some people think phone with the highest price is better, which is not true always either.
> 
> .



Completely Agree.


----------



## puran11 (Sep 14, 2012)

When is it coming to India?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 14, 2012)

I read somewhere that ios and Wp7 run the ui thread on highest priority that's why you never notice any lag in UI. But this implementation makes multitasking inefficient, hence the reason of android ui lag in some cases but better true multitasking. 
I have used ics and jb on new phones/tablets, UI is as fluid as any other OS out there.

Btw, nfc would have made the iphone thicker. May be that's why they didn't decide to include it. I am sure there will be a variant soon with nfc.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

But Apples cost almost twice their original price in India. In US its just around 450-500$ unlocked. There are more expensive phones than IP4s in US.

^^With JB there has been improvement.


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2012)

In US,
iPhone 4S is now $99 with a two-year contract.
iPhone 5 16GB is $199, the 32GB is $299 and the 64GB is $399, all with a two-year contract.

iPhone 3GS production will be stopped soon. 
Does that mean iPhone4 will be provided in India with the 2-yr contract,as aircel do now with 3GS?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 14, 2012)

cant compare with cars, it is not the same thing, if you do compare with cars, then apple has some new kind of car where you have to pay every time you change the gears, and the boot space is infinite because apple mysteriously clears unused pillows, tissues, umbrellas, slippers and the like automatically, the car decides for you when to keep the air conditioner on, and you are not allowed to choose that yourself, and the radio only works in some countries... can go on and on, just dont compare because it makes no sense 
it's not luxury, it's not a vertu or a cartier, and even samsung had a samsung armani, so that's a totally diff market and the iphone is not in that market
there is a difference between saying its expensive and hate apple for no other reason than that, and understanding that yes, iphones are overpriced because the margins on an iphone is more than the margins on an ipad. at least their pricing is so consistent that nobody is surprised. 
till the 3GS and the 4, apple was consistently delivering new stuff, now they seem to have run out of things to replace. think about it this way, this one device is a camera, ebook reader, pmp, gaming console (through airplay), watch... all in all worth more than the price of having one phone. it's replacing every other thing we may think of buying, the app store is still why they are going strong, would jump ship if droids had a similarly active store   
also these devices are not delicate darlings, laugh at people who use casings and covers on their idevices, these beautiful devices are meant to be used naked, and they are pretty sturdy, you can forget you have one of these in your back pocket and it will emerge just fine, don't even worry about them when it is drizzling lightly, people said "this is apple, not watermelon" 
and what monopoly, they have no monopoly
these devices are meant to be used for a long time, please, the 3gs will still get the next software update, half the droids in the market right now don't run the latest version, and forget about how long the software support will last
also

xperia iphone
*i.imgur.com/Lfjlj.png


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> In US,
> iPhone 4S is now $99 with a two-year contract.
> iPhone 5 16GB is $199, the 32GB is $299 and the 64GB is $399, all with a two-year contract.
> 
> ...



I don't like the idea of contract based phones and in India that won't even work for long. Remember what happened to RIM 501 , years ago ??
I think Aircel provides it , but you need to pay the money in Advanced rather than in subsequent installments. 
And Aircel provides Iphone4 now.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 14, 2012)

@Anorion

What's with that Xperia Iphone ? It certainly looks like an iphone with rounded edges, not too sure about the Xperia part. You made that ?

There are two Sony phones that are similar to the Iphone Design - the SX and the V

*www.sonymobile.co.jp/product/docomo/so-05d/design/images/design_im_01.jpg
*www.phonegg.com/Sony/Xperia-SX-SO-05D/Sony-Xperia-SX-SO-05D-2.jpg
*www.sonymobile.co.jp/product/docomo/so-05d/images/index_bg.jpg
*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2012/07/xperia-v-gallery-03-940x5291.png
*www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Sony-Xperia-V.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2012)

What is fanboy anyway? And I haven't seen those lots other than Android and Nokia users back on their golden days. When the 100/130 billion opting for a 'chalta hai' product, it's better to be on the other side. Honestly the jibber jabber of Android fanboys are quite old now. They are more concerned about iOS, WP etc rather than their own OS  and  And what's sad is they didn't even use an iPhone ever, yet they care to discuss about it. I own an Audi, I never go to BMW forum, is that really hard 
Now it's better to get back to actual iPhone 5 topic I think.


----------



## R2K (Sep 14, 2012)

I think that contract thing is like a trap. 
In the end you are forced to pay more than the unlocked version in the form of huge fixed bills from service providers every month.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlocked iPhone 5


> $649 for 16GB, $749 for 32GB and $849 for 64GB


These Are the Prices for the Unlocked iPhone 5


----------



## R2K (Sep 14, 2012)

@randomuser111
Sony and apple's designs are always delightful. There is no question about that.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 14, 2012)

sup samsung? are you suing iphone5 over LTE patent?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

the Lightning to 30 Pin adapter is included in iPhone package .. 

Apple's iPhone 5 will arrive with a free Lightning to 30-pin adapter, after all - Engadget


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

Faq man..same old booring design......Time to #switch to lumia 920


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2012)

Apple ll not sue u until and unless ur product sells millions in a short period of time.

BTW Nokia lumia 920 is a way to go if u like windows OS


----------



## amruth kiran (Sep 14, 2012)

really weird market techniques... 2 year contract in the US for only 199$ that about 11k rs.
..........And unlocked one for a mere 649$ thats 36k rs.
but its not worth it.
maybe we expected too much??...


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2012)

Thats a market trick. 

Losing 100 rupees in a single day will be very shocking to you.
But, losing 10 rupees 10 times will be acceptable.


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> really weird market techniques... 2 year contract in the US for only 199$ that about 11k rs.
> ..........And unlocked one for a mere 649$ thats 36k rs.
> but its not worth it.
> maybe we expected too much??...



After 2 year they ll change their phones, but unlocked user don't


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2012)

Walking out with device and a contract is not too diff from a loan, in fact everyone outside us has a bad deal


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2012)

amjath said:


> After 2 year they ll change their phones, but unlocked user don't



It reminds me of Oatmeal's apple comic.
What it's like to own an Apple product - The Oatmeal


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL

This is EPIC


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2012)

those guys in the video with the iphone 4s saying it's faster and lighter would have been totally right if they did get the new device in their hands


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2012)

2nd video is really funny!



> 1.5 ritcher scale
> 800 GB
> Black man joke!




iphone5 surely got trolled worldwide.

*danuka.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/iphone-5-vs-galaxy-s3-vs-lumia-9201.png


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2012)

^compare stats of  the ecosystem.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 16, 2012)

The A6 chip in iphone 5 seems to be having a dual core cpu with A15 Cores which is a completely new architecture than A9.

It should beat the quadcore exynos A9 of s3 out of the water. The gpu is from the A5X chip i.e powerVR sgx 544 mp(quad).


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2012)

Who cares about hardware specs? Afaik Galaxy SIII still doesn't have a Jelly Bean update in India. All Apple products get day 1 updates. Besides, ios apps are much better than Android counterparts.

Too many anti-Apple trolls on this forum. Look beyond hardware please, user experience matters the most. And needless to say, ios wins in that department. Windows Phone is good competition, Android is good once you remove all the crapware on the phone.


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2012)

Unimpressed lol.

More excited about Lumia 920 and Nokia's comeback.


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Windows Phone 8 and the new Lumias. The iPhone is near the end of its evolution. Nothing can "impress" people much anymore. Retina was the last impressive feature.

PS: I want to take a look at the mini iPad more than anything else.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2012)

vickybat said:


> The A6 chip in iphone 5 seems to be having a dual core cpu with A15 Cores which is a completely new architecture than A9.
> 
> It should beat the quadcore exynos A9 of s3 out of the water. The gpu is from the A5X chip i.e powerVR sgx 544 mp(quad).


Thanks for beating me Vicky 

*www.anandtech.com/show/6292/iphone-5-a6-not-a15-custom-core

*www.anandtech.com/show/6297/iphone-5-memory-size-and-speed-revealed-1gb-lpddr21066


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm now some guys gonna get into defensive mode since the A6 chip isn't A15 but Arm V7 custom. Also the GPU is SGX543mp overclocked not the SGX544.

In short, Iphone 5 is less powerful than New Ipad.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2012)

^why would anyone expect the phone's SoC to be better than the pads? the pad is so much bigger


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2012)

@randomuser- 
In short, even my mom won't compare an iPad and iPhone!
And just outta curiosity I'd like to know what device do you use? Have you ever owned an iPhone before or have plan to own one?
If none of the above relates to you then why are you bothering here, seriously, dude? This is an iPhone 5 discussion topic, not an iPhone bashing one, there are plenty of those out there in that stupid XDA, which will even credit you with some thanks by plethora of kids out there and leave this topic clean.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 16, 2012)

@Anorion

We are talking about Iphone and Ipad, not Iphone and Macbook Pro. Tablets and smartphones use same chipsets. If the A6 was indeed a true Cortex A15 architecture based chip it would definitely have outperformed the new Ipad. 

@ithehappy

Indeed it is. This is the Iphone 5 discussion thread not Iphone 5 owners lounge, so you better not stop anyone from posting here. And why are you being so defensive ? This isn't Apple Official forum that you need to be so wary of anyone criticizing Apple. And I don't see what made you think I was bashing Iphone. I wasn't, all I said was Apple missed the boat with Iphone 5 and came out with virtually nothing new and exciting. 

If you disagree with me on that, I wouldn't wanna argue further with an Apple fanboy who doesn't wanna accept any criticism whatsoever.

And yea you need go do some more research on tablet/smartphone chipsets before saying "In short, even my mom won't compare an iPad and iPhone!"

Just because Apple doesn't let the Iphone be as powerful as the Ipad doesn't mean the Ipad uses some revolutionary "huge" chipset or a x86 architecture Intel chipset which just cannot be fitted inside an Iphone.

So next time do get your facts right.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @ithehappy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fanboy of ANYTHING, I'm not being defensive, why the hell would I be anyway! I did get my fact right. But I'm not the one who pops up anywhere to chatter. And of course you were bashing Apple, that's what you're doing for sometime now. Whether you accept it or not, it's irrelevant.
You guys accept a hotchpotch Android happily, but when it comes to a product of your dislike then that just needs to be ultimate, that's the story I'm seeing for so long and in fact tired of.
Anyway, I'm ending this OT blabbering here.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 16, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I'm not a fanboy of ANYTHING, I'm not being defensive, why the hell would I be anyway! I did get my fact right. But I'm not the one who pops up anywhere to chatter. And of course you were bashing Apple, that's what you're doing for sometime now. Whether you accept it or not, it's irrelevant.
> You guys accept a hotchpotch Android happily, but when it comes to a product of your dislike then that just needs to be ultimate, that's the story I'm seeing for so long and in fact tired of.
> Anyway, I'm ending this OT blabbering here.



You hate android because you bricked your phone... thats why you hate XDA and bad-mouth all custom ROMs...


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2012)

Hold on, what?  Bricked my phone? How can you just make stuffs up dude?
And I bad mouth xda because it's the meanest place I've seen, I don't like Custom ROMs because I feel they are completely unneeded and I hate Android for plenty of reasons!
Let's just stop this OT, shall we?


----------



## oval_man (Sep 16, 2012)

After all,phone is a phone......! All companies earn by making us fight!

Start enjoying!

I think I'll buy iPhone 30!


*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/download.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2012)

Start off with a new thread when you get something sensible to discuss.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2012)

yeh good job guys 
never make personal attacks please 

*i.imgur.com/fQDhV.png


----------

